#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Mechanical Engineering Notes >  >  Scope of CIM (Computer integrated manufacturing) free pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf

## Brijkishor Kumar

*Introduction:* 

 CIM will involve a fundamental strategy of integrating  manufacturing facilities and systems in an enterprise via the computer  and its peripheral. CIM can be defined in several methods based upon  its application. CIM involves integration of advanced technologies in  various functional units of an enterprise, in an effective manner to  obtain the success of the manufacturing sectors.





  Similar Threads: FEATURES OF CIM (Computer integrated manufacturin) free pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf OPERATION IN CIM (Computer integrated manufacturing) free pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf OBJECTIVES OF CIM (Computer integrated manufacturing) pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf FUNDAMENTAL OF CIM (Computer integrated manufacturing) free pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf Computer integrated manufacturing introduction pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf

----------

